# Fun Facts



## Papa_Lazarou

Hey fellow Reonauts,

Some people love this, others not so much, but I thought (since a few of us are new to the board) that we could share a little about ourselves. One of the best ways I've seen this done in the past is by using a simple short answer check list, so I'll go first...

Favourite REO model: Grand (sorry P67, I need more time with you)

Favourite Atty: Origen Little 16 (verrrrry tough call here)

Favourite Movie: Blade Runner

Favourite TV show: Twin Peaks

Favourite Musical Act: Nine Inch Nails

Favourite Book: Neuromancer (William Gibson)

There, see? It's like we've known each other for years already.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Favourite REO model: Avril the REO Grand (Piffed by Rob)

Favourite Atty: Divo

Favourite Movie: Top Gun, Sound of Music, Grease, any Die Hard or Lethal Weapon, Forrest Gump.

Favourite TV show: Chicago PD, Survivor, Blue Bloods, Madam Secretary.

Favourite Musical Act: Olivia Newton John and Lily Allen

Favourite Book: Clan of the Cave Bear

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Favourite REO model: Grand (only one I've tried)
Favourite Atty: Hastur (haven't tried many)
Favourite Movie: Fight Club
Favourite TV show: Sons of Anarchy 
Favourite Musical Act: Dave Matthews Band
Favourite Book: lol probably The Great Gatsby, if I had to choose 1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Favourite REO model: REO Grand

Favourite Atty: Cyclone and RM2

Favourite Movie: Shawshank Redemption, Green Mile

Favourite TV show: Big Bang Theory

Favourite Musical Act: Spineshank

Favourite Book: Anything by Terry Pratchett

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> Favourite Movie: Fight Club
> Favourite TV show: Sons of Anarchy



I like you better already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Favorite REO: 2015 Woodvil
Favorite atty: Chalice III, OL 16, RM2 (in that order)
Favorite Movie: The Holiday, Dirty Dancing, Forrest Gump, The Way We Were (to name a few.)
Favorite TV Show: Parenthood, The West Wing, Nashville, Bones
Favorite Musical Act: Carrie Underwood
Favorite book: The Mists of Avalon (historical novel by Bradley,) Pillars of the Earth (Follett,) Gone With the Wind (Mitchell.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Favourite reo: 2015 woodvil
Favourite atty: cyclone with afc cap
Favourite bands in order : oasis, slipknot, dry kill logic.
Favourite movies not in order: batman (the recent ones), fight club, inception, shutter island, Jack reacher, edge of tomorrow.
Favourite TV series: none. Basically what grips my attention. I generally only watch the first and last episode and if I'm intrigued I'll watch the rest. Who has time for series?
Favourite authors: George Orwell, Ayn Rand, Terry Pratchet for now. This lis gets bigger every few years.
Edit: forgot JRR Tolkien. Read the books about 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Small Derail



Christos said:


> George Orwell


My Uncle Oswald .. .. was the best book 




Oh Oh and Animal farm


----------



## Christos

kimbo said:


> Small Derail
> 
> 
> My Uncle Oswald .. .. was the best book
> 
> View attachment 49189


Lol. I haven't seen that one but it's because I don't read anymore. 
I only listen to audio books because well it's easier. If it captures my attention I can't sleep. 
Reading the wife complains about the lights on at 4 am. Listening to audio books you are in stealth mode. 

My favourite is the enders game saga. The entire 7 books aka the enderverse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I like you better already


I watched random episodes of SAMCRO but it was a little long in tooth. 
My wife basically told me which episodes were required add I watched the first and last of every season up until season 3 as the story ended there for me.


----------



## kimbo

Christos said:


> Lol. I haven't seen that one but it's because I don't read anymore.
> I only listen to audio books because well it's easier. If it captures my attention I can't sleep.
> Reading the wife complains about the lights on at 4 am. Listening to audio books you are in stealth mode.
> 
> My favourite is the enders game saga. The entire 7 books aka the enderverse.


Sorry Roald Dahl did My uncle Oswald .. get it .. if you like pratchett you will love this


----------



## Christos

kimbo said:


> Sorry Roald Dahl did My uncle Oswald .. get it .. if you like pratchett you will love this


I thought I read all of Mr Dahls books before I was 13. Clearly I missed one! 
They were awesome though.


----------



## jifjifjif

Good idea, papa.



Papa_Lazarou said:


> Favourite REO model: Grand
> 
> Favourite Atty: Origen Little 16
> 
> Favourite Movie: Leaving Las Vegas
> 
> Favourite TV show: Moonshiners
> 
> Favourite Musical Act: Volbeat
> 
> Favourite Book: don't read much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Favourite REO model: mini 

Favourite Atty: derringer 

Favourite Movie: Colour of money

Favourite TV show: True blood

Favourite Musical Act: Frank Sinatra 

Favourite Book : the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Christos said:


> Favourite bands in order : slipknot
> Favourite movies not in order: fight club, inception
> Favourite authors: Ayn Rand



You and I would get along just fine round the pub, sir.

But this is just crazy talk...



Christos said:


> Favourite atty: cyclone with afc cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

jifjifjif said:


> Good idea, papa.



I got this idea from the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Shame for us non-reo owners


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

WARMACHINE said:


> Shame for us non-reo owners



Best get you one, brother.

Might I suggest a lovely black P67...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Best get you one, brother.
> 
> Might I suggest a lovely black P67...


I heard it is easier to get unicorns, than this mythical beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Papa_Lazarou said:


> You and I would get along just fine round the pub, sir.
> 
> But this is just crazy talk...


I would probably get along with anybody at the pub


WARMACHINE said:


> I heard it is easier to get unicorns, than this mythical beast


There were 5 left yesterday. One of them was black and the door was another colour.


----------



## Andre

Favourite REO model and Atty: Mini with OL16






Favourite Movie: What's Eating Gilbert Grape / Dead Poets Society








Favourite TV show: Cricket or tennis

Favourite Musical Act: Any by Andrew Lloyd Webber

Favourite Book: Lord of the Rings / Ender's Saga

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro

Favorite REO Combos: Currently Mini 1.0 w/O-16, Syner tip; and P67 w/Nuppin’, Syner tip.

Favorite Atty: Close to a dead tie, O-16/Nuppin’ or Nuppin’/O-16.

Favorite Movies: The Godfather, African Queen, Pulp Fiction, One Flew over the Cuckoo's Next, Citizen Cane, All the President’s Men, Cannery Row just to name a few.

Favorite TV shows: Alfred Hitchcock Presents, Johnny Carson, Sopranos, history and nature documentaries.

Favorite Musical Acts: Monterey International _Pop_ Music Festival (1967), Hair (1968), Riverdance (mid 1990’s)_._

Favorite Books: earliest that I can remember Lord of the Flies 50’s, Watchers at the Pond around 60/61, Rachael Carson from about 1960… especially The Sea Around Us, The Edge of the Sea, Under the Sea Wind, Silent Spring. East of Eden, Tortilla Flat, Martian Chronicles, The OutDoor Life related books by Patrick F. McManus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Favorite REO Combos: Currently Mini 1.0 w/O-16, Syner tip; and P67 w/Nuppin’, Syner tip.
> 
> Favorite Atty: Close to a dead tie, O-16/Nuppin’ or Nuppin’/O-16.
> 
> Favorite Movies: The Godfather, African Queen, Pulp Fiction, One Flew over the Cuckoo's Next, Citizen Cane, All the President’s Men, Cannery Row just to name a few.
> 
> Favorite TV shows: Alfred Hitchcock Presents, Johnny Carson, Sopranos, history and nature documentaries.
> 
> Favorite Musical Acts: Monterey International _Pop_ Music Festival (1967), Hair (1968), Riverdance (mid 1990’s)_._
> 
> Favorite Books: earliest that I can remember Lord of the Flies 50’s, Watchers at the Pond around 60/61, Rachael Carson from about 1960… especially The Sea Around Us, The Edge of the Sea, Under the Sea Wind, Silent Spring. East of Eden, Tortilla Flat, Martian Chronicles, The OutDoor Life related books by Patrick F. McManus.


Master @Spydro please recommend a nuppin build with pics before I sell mine as I find the cyclone better.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Fun Fact:

I see NO point in Reos. Pretty, sure, sure. But I have seen prettier made here in S.A. Also, the whole elitist vibe annoys me. It's inhaling nicotine. Sheez. Pardon me if I just kinda watch this from the sidelines. I love wasting money but I cant see why on this count.

If any body can use logic to convince me otherwise I will eat my words very gladly.


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fun Fact:
> 
> I see NO point in Reos. Pretty, sure, sure. But I have seen prettier made here in S.A. Also, the whole elitist vibe annoys me. It's inhaling nicotine. Sheez. Pardon me if I just kinda watch this from the sidelines. I love wasting money but I cant see why on this count.
> 
> If any body can use logic to convince me otherwise I will eat my words very gladly.


We don't need to convince you. When you own the original squonker, the one that started the idea of squonking that was nice enough not to patent squonking and look back and realise no device has managed to unthrone the original then you will understand what a well piece of crafted mod should represent.
Once you understand that you will be well informed on what a mod should do for you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fun Fact:
> 
> I see NO point in Reos. Pretty, sure, sure. But I have seen prettier made here in S.A. Also, the whole elitist vibe annoys me. It's inhaling nicotine. Sheez. Pardon me if I just kinda watch this from the sidelines. I love wasting money but I cant see why on this count.
> 
> If any body can use logic to convince me otherwise I will eat my words very gladly.



Your opinion and preference is wrong. You being proud that you're supporting an original innovator is bad. Change my mind!!! The Reo would be better if it was made in California!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Master @Spydro please recommend a nuppin build with pics before I sell mine as I find the cyclone better.



My favorite Nuppin' builds are high center parallel and 3mm duals, both with big wick, big wire (plain, twisted) or Clapton, and all AFC's wide open for my slow, long lung hits. I build to the joose they each run, so the builds differ based on that.

Don't waste you efforts on the naysayers, not worth the time or trouble. Just smile and enjoy your Reos for what they are and what they do for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Hey fellow Reonauts,
> 
> Some people love this, others not so much, but I thought (since a few of us are new to the board) that we could share a little about ourselves. One of the best ways I've seen this done in the past is by using a simple short answer check list, so I'll go first...
> 
> Favourite REO model: Grand (sorry P67, I need more time with you)
> 
> Favourite Atty: Origen Little 16 (verrrrry tough call here)
> 
> Favourite Movie: Blade Runner
> 
> Favourite TV show: Twin Peaks
> 
> Favourite Musical Act: Nine Inch Nails
> 
> Favourite Book: Neuromancer (William Gibson)
> 
> There, see? It's like we've known each other for years already.



The music / movie / book section of your list is pretty close to mine, everything you mentioned would be in my top 5 anyway 
Also I don't have fixed favourites, they tend to shift around, but here's a current list.

Not really a hardcore Reonaut, only got the one 

Current favourite REO model: LP Grand (only one I've owned or used aside from a few puffs here and there)
Current favourite Atty: Again, not explored much here, bought mine with a cyclone and pretty happy with it.
Current favourite Movie: The Holy Mountain
Current favourite TV show: Split here between Deadwood & Twin Peaks
Current favourite Musical Acts: Radiohead / Autechre
Current favourite Book: Atomised - Michel Houellebecq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fun Fact:
> 
> I see NO point in Reos. Pretty, sure, sure. But I have seen prettier made here in S.A. Also, the whole elitist vibe annoys me. It's inhaling nicotine. Sheez. Pardon me if I just kinda watch this from the sidelines. I love wasting money but I cant see why on this count.
> 
> If any body can use logic to convince me otherwise I will eat my words very gladly.



I wouldn't really call this a "fun fact"... plus if you think vaping is just inhaling nicotine then you have missed the bus. But each to his own... as long as you are happy and not smoking that works for me.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> My favorite Nuppin' builds are high center parallel and 3mm duals, both with big wick, big wire (plain, twisted) or Clapton, and all AFC's wide open for my slow, long lung hits. I build to the joose they each run, so the builds differ based on that.
> 
> Don't waste you efforts on the naysayers, not worth the time or trouble. Just smile and enjoy your Reos for what they are and what they do for you.


My bad, I realise in my hot head that only the weak need defending.
The strong stand on their own without support.
Edit: I tend to take offence when people imply we are rich, currently I'm supporting 3 people soon to be 4 on my income. I by no means am rich (in money) but indeed I am blessed with great vape gear and the true love of my family. Good knows I need nothing else. 

@method1 we need to have a beer together sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> The music / movie / book section of your list is pretty close to mine, everything you mentioned would be in my top 5 anyway
> Also I don't have fixed favourites, they tend to shift around, but here's a current list.
> 
> Not really a hardcore Reonaut, only got the one
> 
> Current favourite REO model: LP Grand (only one I've owned or used aside from a few puffs here and there)
> Current favourite Atty: Again, not explored much here, bought mine with a cyclone and pretty happy with it.
> Current favourite Movie: The Holy Mountain
> Current favourite TV show: Split here between Deadwood & Twin Peaks
> Current favourite Musical Acts: Radiohead / Autechre
> Current favourite Book: Atomised - Michel Houellebecq



You have a Cyclone 

Oh please let me have a puff next time I see you. 

I still have ideas of a MTL Reo as a second one, but I dont know if I will be wasting my time. I vape direct to the lung, but I have set up a Evod for my wife, and I do enjoy a few MTL puffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> You have a Cyclone
> 
> Oh please let me have a puff next time I see you.
> 
> I still have ideas of a MTL Reo as a second one, but I dont know if I will be wasting my time. I vape direct to the lung, but I have set up a Evod for my wife, and I do enjoy a few MTL puffs.


I like direct lung hits that I do with MTL devices. Perhaps I'm strange but the cyclone is a nice MTL atty that I do direct lung hits. 
I like taking long slow inhales at about 5 to 9 second direct lung hits. Perhaps I'm misinformed and direct lung hits are short inhales. I like long slow inhales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Christos said:


> I like direct lung hits that I do with MTL devices. Perhaps I'm strange but the cyclone is a nice MTL atty that I do direct lung hits.
> I like taking long slow inhales at about 5 to 9 second direct lung hits. Perhaps I'm misinformed and direct lung hits are short inhales. I like long slow inhales.


Okay so you can still do lung hits with it. 

I like a semi-restricted lung hit. With something like a Evod, its just not possible.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

rogue zombie said:


> Okay so you can still do lung hits with it.
> 
> I like a semi-restricted lung hit. With something like a Evod, its just not possible.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


Perhaps we can arrange a beer/ whiskey at @method1 's with Debbie does donuts on tap and ill bring the cyclones (I have 5)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> Perhaps we can arrange a beer/ whiskey at @method1 's with Debbie does donuts on tap and ill bring the cyclones (I have 5)



Sounds good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Sounds good!


Don't be alarmed when we go through 500ml in an hour. 
You will hate us like when the inlaws visit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> Don't be alarmed when we go through 500ml in an hour.
> You will hate us like when the inlaws visit.



500ml in a reo... Now that's impressive!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> 500ml in a reo... Now that's impressive!


The reo is for @rogue zombie to test. 
I'll be brining the rolo and 3 sets of rolo paired batteries to chain vape with a few tanks that I'll fill while you go to the bathroom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> The reo is for @rogue zombie to test.
> I'll be brining the rolo and 3 sets of rolo paired batteries to chain vape with a few tanks that I'll fill while you go to the bathroom.



DDD on tap just to see what happens to someone after 500ml vaped in an hour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> DDD on tap just to see what happens to someone after 500ml vaped in an hour



@method1 
Prepare the 18mg and let me know when 
I only need about 10ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Silver said:


> @method1
> Prepare the 18mg and let me know when
> I only need about 10ml



Got some 18mg ready! And a stash of very light 12mg for the softer types.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Got some 18mg ready! And a stash of very light 12mg for the softer types.


I'll have you know I'm on 3mg at the moment. Bought some 12mg of my favourite flavour on Thursday because everything else was out and I'm running it in the reo. I've gone from 2 refills a day to 1 refill every 2 days. 
If 12mg is what you are serving then we better drop it to 50ml in an hour although I have 20 spare reo bottles and I'm sure silver will bring his 20 spares too


----------



## Rob Fisher

method1 said:


> 500ml in a reo... Now that's impressive!



That would be impressive considering it would take me 3 months to vape that much on a REO!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> That would be impressive considering it would take me 3 months to vape that much on a REO!


Better invite you too Rob. Bring your hip flask for free DDD for 3 months e liquid. 
On a serious note I go through 400 to 500ml a month even on a reo. 
I'm seriously considering stepping up to 6 or 12mg nicotine. 
My only gripe is I enjoy chain vaping.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> On a serious note I go through 400 to 500ml a month even on a reo.
> I'm seriously considering stepping up to 6 or 12mg nicotine.
> My only gripe is I enjoy chain vaping.



I also pretty much vape all day but if I use a REO only a full bottle can last me all day. (9mg)

I don't want to talk about how much XXX 3mg I'm going though testing all these tanks... they drink juice like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I also pretty much vape all day but if I use a REO only a full bottle can last me all day. (9mg)
> 
> I don't want to talk about how much XXX 3mg I'm going though testing all these tanks... they drink juice like there is no tomorrow!


I left home today at 2pm. Got home at 8pm after dinner with the inlaws.
Went through a goblin mini (3ml centurion vaped lemon cheesecake), a Moradin (5ml eliquid project pink lady) and then the reo. 
The tank's had 3mg nic the reo 12mg.
The reo has about 1ml missing and the rest are waiting for a wash and rewick in the morning. 
I generally get by with 1 reo for the day even with 3mg nic but I can go through 6ml in 45 minutes after a long day at the office just sitting on the couch waiting for dinner. 
I have noticed that when I'm at the office 6ml goes about 12 hours but when I'm home I need 12ml before I go to bed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

